# angeln in der Ems



## Steffen90 (8. Februar 2006)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem angeln in der Ems im Juli(beim Emssperrwerk)???
was kann ich fangen??
wie soll ich angeln(welche Köder, Gerät, ect.??)??


----------



## Steffen90 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Hat denn keiner Erfahrung hier mit dem angeln dort???!!!!
ist nämlich sehr wichtig!!


----------



## carpi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Hi
vielleicht sagst du uns mal was fr Fische du fangen willst und ob du schonmal was dort gefangen hast..? Und wie das Gewässer strukturiert ist?


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

ich hab da noch nie geangelt, deswegen frag ich ja auch!!
ich weis nur soviel, dass da wo ich angeln will die Ems bereits den Gezeiten unterliegt und das es Brackwasser ist und relativ tief (Fahrrinne) ist.


----------



## Abramis_brama (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Versuchs mal mit der Feederrute, 100 Gramm Körbchen und Maden oder Mistwurm, klappt eigentlich immer!!!|supergri


----------



## Steffen90 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Brassen kann ich auch in den kanälen rundrum fangen und zwar in massen!!
ich frag eigendlich, weil ich auch ma was anderes fangen will. Könnte es villeicht auf Butt klappen?


----------



## altersalat (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Butt glaub ich eher weniger...versuchs mal auf Aal und Zander!!!


----------



## donlotis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Hallo,

ich glaube es ist wahrscheinlicher im Lotto zu gewinnen, als in der Ems einen Butt zu fangen...

donlotis


----------



## altersalat (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube es ist wahrscheinlicher im Lotto zu gewinnen, als in der Ems einen Butt zu fangen...
> 
> donlotis


das meinte ich, wollte ihm nur den spaß am buttangeln nich verderben...:q:q:q


----------



## Steffen90 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Naja dann werd ich es ma mit Gufi auf Zander probieren!!
Brauch ich eigendlich im tiedenbereich der Ems einen zusätzlichen Schein??
oder reicht der normale Jahresfischereischein??


----------



## ems-angler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

moin

der Jahresfischereischein ist ausreichend , in dem gebiet ist die Ems noch frei.
Aal ist der zielfisch überwiegend , wurm der beste köder...
Schweres Grundblei nicht vergessen ab 80g aufwährts die Gezeiten bewegen sich um die 3,50m , vorher im Gezeitenkalender nach lesen ....


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

danke für eure Antworten!!


----------



## Thommy79 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Also ich denke man fängt in der Ems auch "Platte" Warum sollten Schollen am Emssperwerk nicht vorkommen? Sind ja nur ein paar Meter zum Dollart.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*



			
				Thommy79 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke man fängt in der Ems auch "Platte" Warum sollten Schollen am Emssperwerk nicht vorkommen? Sind ja nur ein paar Meter zum Dollart.


 
Genau so hatte ich auch gedacht...


----------



## Thommy79 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Hier im Emder Hafen kann man die ja auch Fangen, und ich habe auch gehört das die sogar in Leer gefangen werden.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Dat wär ja ma geil wenn das tatsächlich so wäre!
Hast du dort schon welche gefangen??


----------



## mohfra (22. März 2006)

*AW: angeln in der Ems*

Ich vermute auch, das man dort bei Hochwasser, wenn das Brakwasser in den Flußlauf zurückgedrängt wird dort Plattfische wie Scholle, Seezunge etc.
zu fangen sind. 
Als Köder würde ich dann aber frische Wattwürmer anbieten! Mit normalen
Tau oder Mistwürmern gehts nur sehr schlecht.
Man sagt immer 2 Stunden vor dem höchsten Wasserstand fängt man.

Ich würde warten, bis am Sperrwerk um 00:00Uhr Hochwasser ist.
Meine Angelruten alle mit einem gutem Blei (min.100g Krallenblei) bestücken
und Wattwürmer aufziehen. Ab 22:00 Uhr sollte es dann was zu bekommen sein und mit sehr, sehr viel Glück sogar Dorsche.

Mit Tauwurm und toten Köderfischen würde ich nur angeln, bei neidrigen Wasserständen am Emssperrwerk (Wenn das Brakwasser in die Dollart gedrückt wird).
Dann sind Zander, Hecht, Karpfen, Aal dort zu fangen. (Aber auch nur sehr schlecht.)

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil, schreib uns von Deinen Erfahrungen!
http://www.strammes-seil.de
|wavey:


----------

